# procedure to uninstall Linux OS



## feelcool07 (May 7, 2008)

Hi,
I have a dual OS,WINDOWS XP and Linux.

Linux OS was installed in my c drive. Now i want to uninstall Linux OS, i dont have any cd for Linux OS.

Plz Suggest me the steps for uninstalling Linux OS.

Thanks in advance


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

I would recommend that you just reformat that drive and then you should be good to go. You can reformat with a program like GParted. Or you can use Partition Magic. However this isn't free and GParted is. 

This will just leave the partition open to install another OS or re-size so that you can make it all one partition.

Just out of curiosity, why are you getting rid of your linux partition?

Cheers!


----------



## iconicmoronic (Jul 21, 2008)

you don't need to reformat

you can open the OS system folder on c:, for instance ubuntu inside windows the folder is c: ubuntu .... there may be an uninstall .exe there, otherwise, you can delete the folder and all the registry keys (which is ghetto but its worked for me before) but before I'd do that, i would reformat.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

iconicmoronic said:


> you don't need to reformat
> 
> you can open the OS system folder on c:, for instance ubuntu inside windows the folder is c: ubuntu .... there may be an uninstall .exe there, otherwise, you can delete the folder and all the registry keys (which is ghetto but its worked for me before) but before I'd do that, i would reformat.


If it is Ubuntu 8.04 that you installed with WUBI, and did not do a dual-boot, then you could uninstall it. Otherwise, you will have to format the partition.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

K-B said:


> That will not work. For one thing, unless you used FAT32 as the file system when installing ubuntu, or unless you've installed special Windows software, you won't even be able to SEE that Ubuntu partition in Windows. Second, even if you could see the partition, I guarantee you there would be no UNINSTALL.EXE. Linux does NOT use exe! Third, there is no Registry in Linux!
> I recommend you follow wmorri's advice.


actually the newest ubuntu linux has the uninstall.exe in the ubuntu folder in windows. I believe the folder is in program files folder. You can uninstall ubuntu from windows add/remove if you originally installed within windows.


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

sobeit said:


> actually the newest ubuntu linux has the uninstall.exe in the ubuntu folder in windows. I believe the folder is in program files folder. You can uninstall ubuntu from windows add/remove if you originally installed within windows.


That's right, I hadn't thought about that. The OP hasn't said what distro he has installed, but if it was Ubuntu installed using WUBI, then yes you could uninstall it.


----------

